# Mid to High Range Salary an Cost of Living



## ca.pankajgupta

I am into a salary discussion with Big 4 Consulting - Senior Manager Grade in Kualalumpur-Malaysia. I have been asked for a salary expectation by the Firm. I wanted to get a feeler of the existing salary range to live in Malaysia. If some one can guide me as to what is the mid to high end salary range pm for a good living in Malaysia. I will be coming to Malaysia to the job along with my wife and son (8 yrs.) going to class 3.

Please guide me on the following:

1. Good Salary range pm - Management layer salary pm (mid to high end) which will give us some decent savings per month
2. What's the housing rentals in KL (good ones in good locality, safe and secure)
3. What's the taxation rate in Malaysia?
4. How much will I shed on the sons schooling and do we have Indian school in KL?
5. Generally how much one spends on grocery etc.?
6. How much charges for internet, utility, car etc.?

I am presently working in Bahrain and thus having this understanding will enable me to make a good move along with my family. Please help me out.


----------



## sendomike

Hi there,

Welcome to Malaysia, I am sure you're gonna like it here!

For a typical senior manager at a Big Four, the salary range would be somewhere around RM12,000 - RM16,000. I have interned for one of the Big 4 previously so I have an idea of their salary range.
1. For a salary range of RM15,000. You can be sure that you can live quite splendidly in the Klang Valley area. If you are frugal, you can save up to RM10k per month. Even if you spend a night out each week, your savings can still be around the RM7K-8K range.

2. I happen to be working in the real estate sector. Hit me up if you are looking for a place to stay and I can find you the best deal.
Klang Valley condominiums vary greatly depending on location. If you stay in the city centre (KLCC), a 2-bedroom apartment costs around RM3500-RM4000. For suburbs, you can find as cheap as RM2500.

3. You can refer to the guide here - Malaysia Tax Guide for Expatriate- Check Out the Latest 2013 Changes

4. Can't really advise on that, unfortunately

5. For groceries, there are numerous hypermarkets in KL like Tesco, Aeon, and Cold Storage. For estimate, probably RM600-800 per month

6. Renting a car in KL is expensive, I'd suggest buying a second hand car, which is actually quite cheap in KL. Water is quite cheap (around RM30 per month), electricity (around RM150 if you open air conditioner every night), and Internet (RM200 for a 10 mbps line).


----------



## foreleft

ca.pankajgupta said:


> I am into a salary discussion with Big 4 Consulting - Senior Manager Grade in Kualalumpur-Malaysia. I have been asked for a salary expectation by the Firm. I wanted to get a feeler of the existing salary range to live in Malaysia. If some one can guide me as to what is the mid to high end salary range pm for a good living in Malaysia. I will be coming to Malaysia to the job along with my wife and son (8 yrs.) going to class 3.
> 
> Please guide me on the following:
> 
> 1. Good Salary range pm - Management layer salary pm (mid to high end) which will give us some decent savings per month
> 2. What's the housing rentals in KL (good ones in good locality, safe and secure)
> 3. What's the taxation rate in Malaysia?
> 4. How much will I shed on the sons schooling and do we have Indian school in KL?
> 5. Generally how much one spends on grocery etc.?
> 6. How much charges for internet, utility, car etc.?
> 
> I am presently working in Bahrain and thus having this understanding will enable me to make a good move along with my family. Please help me out.


Hi, let's see if I can be of help here....

1. My classmate is a senior manager with EY. I am VERY sure he isn't earning anywhere near 12-16K. More like 18K upwards plus benefits.

2. Housing rental would depend which area you wish to live in. Smack in downtown KL a 3 room service apartment would start from about 3K all the way to 11K, if you wish ! Some prime areas : KLCC, Damansara and Mont Kiara

3. All tax questions, go here : Laman Rasmi Lembaga Hasil Dalam Negeri Malaysia All your answers should be there

4. Local public schools are cheap for foreigners. Yes there are a few indian private schools around the Klang Valley area. Even if they are a distance from where you live, transportation would be easily available usually provided by those schools.

5. This depends on your lifestyle and taste. Are you vegetarian ? Non Veg ? Do you drink ? Going out ? There are many hyper marts where you can shop reasonably fair for groceries and daily stuff you need. I'd be surprised if you spend more than a thousand, as even me with 3 kids dont cross 1500 a month for groceries 

6. Internet and utilities, you should be alright at about 500-600 a month ( hi speed internet, Astro pay TV, telco, electricity and water )

Hope this helps....and good luck !

Cheers

Siv


----------



## samtan

cost of living in malaysia is high , you need to survey all expenses in malaysia , just want to make sure you get the high salary . or else, it's hard to survive in malaysia today


----------



## Manzoor

ca.pankajgupta said:


> I am into a salary discussion with Big 4 Consulting - Senior Manager Grade in Kualalumpur-Malaysia. I have been asked for a salary expectation by the Firm. I wanted to get a feeler of the existing salary range to live in Malaysia. If some one can guide me as to what is the mid to high end salary range pm for a good living in Malaysia. I will be coming to Malaysia to the job along with my wife and son (8 yrs.) going to class 3. Please guide me on the following: 1. Good Salary range pm - Management layer salary pm (mid to high end) which will give us some decent savings per month 2. What's the housing rentals in KL (good ones in good locality, safe and secure) 3. What's the taxation rate in Malaysia? 4. How much will I shed on the sons schooling and do we have Indian school in KL? 5. Generally how much one spends on grocery etc.? 6. How much charges for internet, utility, car etc.? I am presently working in Bahrain and thus having this understanding will enable me to make a good move along with my family. Please help me out.


 Hi, have you settled in KL?


----------

